# Wishing for a pod core lighting system.



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

Well, I'm half thru building the pod, and wish someone would release a "reasonably" priced rotating core lighting system. I'd love to incorperate one into my kit, and possibly "convert" one for my already finished PL Jupiter 2, but the VoodooFX one for 100 bucks seems awful pricey.

Someone who dabbles in electronics on the board should attempt to do these cheaper, and sell them. I mean, they would sell like HOTCAKES! And with some of the lights I've seen people on here put into kits, like the Refit Enterprises, I know someone has the smarts to make these lights. ( I wish I did. I'd offer them on here, for sure! )

Oh well...............I guess I can dream.....(sigh).

Sincerely,
Scorp.

(Sitting here, with a rotating core vision in my head....) :wave: :woohoo:


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Scorpitat said:


> Well, I'm half thru building the pod, and wish someone would release a "reasonably" priced rotating core lighting system. I'd love to incorperate one into my kit, and possibly "convert" one for my already finished PL Jupiter 2, but the VoodooFX one for 100 bucks seems awful pricey.
> 
> Someone who dabbles in electronics on the board should attempt to do these cheaper, and sell them. I mean, they would sell like HOTCAKES! And with some of the lights I've seen people on here put into kits, like the Refit Enterprises, I know someone has the smarts to make these lights. ( I wish I did. I'd offer them on here, for sure! )
> 
> ...


If you could find a Jupiter 2 core lighting system or know someone who has one, ( I do), maybe a small copy could be made. The board seems simple enough. I may go to Radio Shack and scrape up some parts.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

I've been getting some stuff from these guys over here. The kits have everything in them with good instructions and diagrams. Even someone with limited knowledge. soldering skills and experiance can put them together. :thumbsup: Not sure if they send os though. I'll see if I can scan the specs from the sheets to post up.

http://www.555electronics.com.au/fun_electronics_kits.htm


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

Scorpitat said:


> Well, I'm half thru building the pod, and wish someone would release a "reasonably" priced rotating core lighting system. I'd love to incorperate one into my kit, and possibly "convert" one for my already finished PL Jupiter 2, but the VoodooFX one for 100 bucks seems awful pricey.
> 
> Someone who dabbles in electronics on the board should attempt to do these cheaper, and sell them. I mean, they would sell like HOTCAKES! And with some of the lights I've seen people on here put into kits, like the Refit Enterprises, I know someone has the smarts to make these lights. ( I wish I did. I'd offer them on here, for sure! )
> 
> ...


Hello Scorp, We have been testing the Pod Core design and its working perfect, but we still need time to build the Model Kit, Instructions, Video, Photos & Pre build kit stock before any kind of release can be made. 
The 12" Jupiter fusion core is to large to fit the pod model kit, we had to design a new core for the kit. If you have more questions please call me at 650-568-3400.

Thanks
Randy Neubert
VoodooFX
650-568-3400


----------



## jwrjr (Oct 31, 2003)

I would post test video of the effect, but I don't recall that HT allows posting video (too much space required).


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Only .mpegs, .avis, .asfs, .wmvs, .movs, and .rms. Otherwise, you're right- no video files.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

I'm surprised no one has tried a pager motor and light wheel. That's probably the simplest, cheapest solution.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I have a pager motor, but still trying to figure out how to slow it down for the radar dish on top.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

At Target they have some inexpensive monster truck toys with flywheel motors. Also, at Walmart they have some carded "kits" with those small white plastic pull-back motors. Either would make a cheap, small gearbox to use with a pager motor.


----------



## jwrjr (Oct 31, 2003)

Really? Pardon my inexperience, but how would one post a wmv here?


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

jwrjr said:


> ...how would one post a wmv here?


First, upload it to the Photo Album. Then attach it to a post.


----------



## jwrjr (Oct 31, 2003)

If I did it right, here is a test video of the VFX pod core. Yes, I know that the focus is not great. Note that the production version will use "warm white" leds.


----------



## jwrjr (Oct 31, 2003)

I guess that I didn't do something right. Anyway, if you want to see the video, go to the Photo Album or send me an email addr and I will send it.


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

Downloaded the video,it works fine.alexander


----------



## gaetan (Apr 6, 2005)

Hello JW

I just saw your video. That is the thing I need. What is your target price?

Thanks, Gaétan


----------



## jwrjr (Oct 31, 2003)

I am sorry, but you will have to talk to Randy at VoodooFX ("fxshop" on this forum) about that. I designed it for him.
Just to give you an idae about size, that disc with the leds mounted on it is 1 inch in diameter (the size of a Quarter).


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

There are also some nifty core effects that will fit both the PL J2 and the Moebius Space Pod developed by a NASA electrical engineer. His "Space Circuits" stuff can be seen at:

http://www.strangestuffstudio.com/ http://www.fuzznoggincreations.com/

I've seen the J2 in operation and it rocks :thumbsup:


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

fokkerpilot said:


> There are also some nifty core effects that will fit both the PL J2 and the Moebius Space Pod developed by a NASA electrical engineer. His "Space Circuits" stuff can be seen at:
> 
> http://www.strangestuffstudio.com/ http://www.fuzznoggincreations.com/
> 
> I've seen the J2 in operation and it rocks :thumbsup:


Here is another kit and it only cost $20.00.

Check out the thread http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=226450


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

jwrjr said:


> I guess that I didn't do something right...


Sometimes it takes some playing around, to get things to post the way you want them to.

Anyway, just click this link to watch Jwrjr's video:

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/core2.wmv


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

fxshop said:


> Here is another kit and it only cost $20.00.
> 
> Check out the thread http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=226450


Yes, that's not a bad price at all. I believe you forgot to quote your thoughts from that thread though.



fxshop said:


> I would like to see it in the model kit working first, the 5 mm leds are quite big for the size of the core too, $20.00 on Ebay I would becarefull what you buy when its not designed for the model kit.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

5mm worked ok in my set up. :thumbsup: Even if I did have to mount the main pcb under my display base.


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

fokkerpilot said:


> Yes, that's not a bad price at all. I believe you forgot to quote your thoughts from that thread though.


 I agree $20.00 is a not a bad price!


----------



## azdacuda (May 7, 2008)

I posted this in another post but I thought I would post this here as well
Check out the flashing beer mug; http://www.raveworx.com/Flashing-LED-Beer-Mug-pr-343.html

I will have to order one and take it apart and see if I can change the color of the leds, For 7 Bucks its even cheaper and worth a look at.


----------

